# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Trabzon maçının hazırlıkları sürüyor

## gokhan

tr.jpg

Florya Metin Oktay Tesisleri'nde gerçekleştirilen antrenmanın ilk bölümünde oyuncular, fiziksel çalışma gerçekleştirdi.

Daha sonra antrenmanın ana bölümünde gruplar hâlinde taktik çalışma yapıldı. Milli takımdan dönen oyunculardan Semih Kaya, Selçuk İnan, Burak Yılmaz, Umut Bulut ve Wesley Sneijder, rejenerasyon çalışması gerçekleştirdi.

Ayak tabanında ağrı hisseden Yasin Öztekin, tedbir amaçlı olarak antrenmana katılmadı. Oyuncunun son durumu, yapılacak tetkiklerin ardından belli olacak. İsviçre Milli Takımı'nda sağ üst arka adalesinden sakatlanan Blerim Dzemaili'nin tedavisinin ise kulüpte yapılmasına karar verildi.

Galaasaray, Trabzonspor karşılaşmasının hazırlıklarına yarın sabah saat 11.30'da basına açık olarak yapacağı antrenmanla sürdürecek.

Kaynak: Fanatik.com.tr

----------

